# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  προβλημα με ηλεκτρικη σκουπα miele

## pt1986

Καλησπερα σας εχω προβλημα με την ηλεκτρικη σκουπα miele jazz plus s371 κανει ενα περιεργο ηχο απο το μοτερ σαν να βαρεσε μπιελα.

----------


## Panoss

Προφανώς κάτι από τα περιστρεφόμενα μέρη 'βρίσκει' κάπου.
Άνοιξέ τη (ξεβίδωσε τα πλαστικά της) αφού, εννοείται, έχει βγάλει το καλώδιο απο την πρίζα και προσπάθησε να δεις αν κάτι όντως βρίσκει κάπου.

Η σκούπα σε αυτό το βίντεο πρέπει να είναι παρόμοια, οπότε δες το μήπως σε βοηθήσει.
Ενώ σε αυτό, του 'κάνει έναν απαίσιο ήχο'.
Και σε αυτό.

----------

